# Designing for Disruption



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

It is a no brainier,natural disasters cause huge damage and disruption. We as a Nation need to take into consideration the need to design buildings to be more resilient .


http://www.architectmagazine.com/ai...)&he=6da0d1e96e6af71d25c442fd746325841595919c


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

OK, so how do you design a more resilient building?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Duh. Make it out of rubber. :jester:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Pretty sure no matter what you put up, eventually Mother Nature is going to knock it down.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I guess you just have to put it down to begin with, so mother nature will knock it up.:whistling


----------



## P42003 (Jun 15, 2016)

Energy efficiency needs to be balanced against resilient design.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm surprised wild fires weren't on that map.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Wood platform framing is one of the most resilient construction methods in regard to earthquakes.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

hdavis said:


> OK, so how do you design a more resilient building?




The federal government has a resilient design free download book on the topic,also,there is an organization called the Resilient Design Institute that has design aids showcasing methods to enhance buildings durability.


I will see about posting this .


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Here is one,second is coming.


http://flash.org/resilientdesignguide.pdf


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Resilient Design Institute . Here are some strategies,their website expounds on various subjects.

http://www.resilientdesign.org/resilient-design-strategies/


Also,Green Building Adviser site has information in their search engine that will take you too various methods / strategies.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

After watching my local Cow college/land grant University city 36kStudents ~50K permament citizens go through two 500 year floods, then totally Ignore everything learned less then 20 years later to favor buddies and cronies of government persons elected and hired. I learned local, regional and National government laws, regs and policies are just as important as constructing a long lasting building that can survive high winds and high water as using quality over sized structural members and long lasting roof systems.

Few buildings can survive a decade of invasions and civil War, see Obama's and Hillary's finest work in Libya, Syria, Iraq, and Afghanistan.
And the Islamic ghettos in the EU...

During dark ages well built buildings end up lumberyards for the local hovels, or forts for the local tyrant/mobster/robber baron.

Can your home survive a single winter with out any electricity or gas from the national grid? Can the plumbing function with out 24-7-365 potable water.

Can Grandpa get to the 5 th floor when the elevator is kaput?

Can our culture survive giving nutjobs a equal vote with rational actors?

Should forcing professed beliefs in magical thinking upon others remove one from the public square as a leader or even as voter?

high taxes at any level of government reduces the economic resources needed to create "resilient" buildings, Over Zoned, over regulated further impoverish the inhabitants of the much cheaper units built in tax slave state(s).

The reliability of or national Electric grid is just as important to our individual homes' survival as building above the 500 year flood plain. IMO


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

And an additional thought, any surviving home or structure will quickly be taken by force if the owners aren't armed.

A Failed(ing) Nation effects every citizen coast to coast, far greater disaster then any Mother Nature gives us. No insurance policies pay for what happen during Civil Wars.

Ever dime you spend on a buildings "resilience" One needs to spend a $ on ensuring our Nation is free and sound for Grandkids...

A sane person spends 99% of the day Preventing "End of the World" scenarios, and 1 % on prepping for them....


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

As a specialized ICF builder, I am already ahead of the curve. We do concrete roofs and all. 

I do have a design for rolling shutters for windows and doors that I want to carry on to an actual build. Then you get storm security and home security in one package. 

A home I built several years back was 3 miles from the largest quake in Oklahoma, and a stick framed home about the same distance, a nearly new home, was damaged so heavily that it had to be torn down. The home I built did not even have a crack in any drywall. 

That is resilient.


----------

